# Good gunsmith in Cedar City area?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

As the title says does anybody know of a good gunsmith in the Cedar City area? I have a savage model 110 .270 that has a malfunction in the trigger mechanism I have been trying to figure out. I think it would be a pretty quick, easy fix for somebody who knows what they are doing but I'm just a little too much of a knuckle dragger to figure it out myself.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I sent a PM first because I didn't have his permission to put his name on the internet, but in talking to him it is ok.

Kent Brinkerhoff
435-586-9629
Brinkerhoff Enterprises 
694 E Midvalley Road
Cedar City, UT 84721-7697 

He also works at Rice Machine Shop in Cedar City. Last thing I had him do was to put some Ghost Ring sites on a Mossberg 500 Shot gun. Great guy and does good work.


----------

